# April 2013, lets get those bfps for january joy! (standing in for mama duck)



## NandO1

Lets get those bfps, just give me your testing date and I'll add you to what i'm hoping is gonna be a fantastically lucky thread.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


*April 1st​

April 2nd​

April 3rd​
nessaw​ April 4th
~Brandy~
Suzy_Q​ April 5th


April 6th


April 7th


April 8th


April 9th


April 10th
NandO1
pbl_ge​ariel01​
April 11th


April 12th


April 13th


April 14th
Electicat​

April 15th
hinkybinky​

April 16th


April 17th


April 18th
Mama Duck​
April 19th
felcity 45​
skimomma​ April 20th


April 21st


April 22nd


April 23rd


April 24th


April 25th


April 26th
~Brandy~​[/

April 27th


April 28th
gardeninggirl​

April 29th
Larkspur​
nessaw​ April 30th*​_
*wannabubba#4​*
*SweetPotatoPi​*_


----------



## Mama Duck

Mahoosive thanks for hosting April's thread & naming it in my honour :blush: I'd like the 18th please!​


----------



## NandO1

Mama duck is having a well deserved break, so i volunteered to host the april thread, hope its a good one. I'm testing on the 10th ,lol, on 14dpo (which is such a lie as I'll be testing waýyyyyyy before then!) I'm 2dpo today and got my usual coldsore outbreak. Hope to see lots of you lovely ladies joining in for a chat and support. Xx


----------



## pbl_ge

I have a blood test scheduled for the 10th, so I guess that's my test date! We'll see if I use a HPT before. :dohh: 

Thanks!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am CD 1 today , (due to get my IUD out next Wednesday, then ovulate the following week so still in with a chance? maybe? dunno but excited to be so close to ttc and would love to join you ladies please) so not testing until the end of the month -hoping to wait to 30th if AF hasn't gotten me then.

xx Good Luck ladies lots of BFP 's please xxx


----------



## nessaw

Hi thanks for hosting. I will be testing on the 3rd if af doesn't show by then. Good luck everyone.x


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'll be testing Thursday, April 4th for my first IUI with Follistim injections.

Thanks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hello :) I will be testing 4/26.


----------



## NandO1

Hi ladies and welcome, will update when i gcan get on my laptop so much easier than on my phone. Hoping for lots of bfps. lots of luck and baby dust xx


----------



## ariel01

Hi NandO1 and all! I'd love to join the April thread and thanks for putting this out there for us all! 

This is my first O after bcp (I'm beyond happy about this)! April 10 will also be my test date (I might sneak in some earlier since it will be my first time ever taking a HPT!)

FXd for everyone!! :dust:


----------



## NandO1

Welcome everyone, I am privileged to have you all share the highs and highs (no lows or af allowed) of ttc. All added ladies! hope i havent missed anyone out or made a mistake on dates, if i have let me know. I'm starting to get excited now, can't wait to see some bfps. ariel01 how exciting your first ever hpt, i hope its "the one". 
lots of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all. xx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi *NandO1*, thanks for hosting! I'll be testing *April 26*. AF hasn't come yet but I'm sure she will be soon...


----------



## Larkspur

I am not too sure how these threads work but can I join in? I just got my first AF since I had my little boy seven months ago, and I am over the moon to see her! I feel like we can TTC seriously now, knowing that I'm most likely ovulating. Thanks, Easter fertility gods!

I guess I will start testing end of the month? If AF started today, what date would be likely? Sorry to sound like a noob, last time I fell pregnant first month.


----------



## felcity 45

Can you put me down for the 19th, We have bought pre-seed this month so fingers crossed and lots of :dust: for us all


----------



## nessaw

Sorry to start us off on a low but bfn this morning @14 dpo.


----------



## gardeninggirl

nessaw, it's still early. Give it a few days and test again. 

Baby dust to you!

Nand01 - will you please put me down for the 28th?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Larkspur -depends on how long your regular cycle is and when you ovulate to when to test really (having had a BFP previously on CD25 of a 27-28 day cycle lol)
However this time I am not temping or charting so am just waiting until I am late late lol (or going to try to ) AF 30th Mar for me and putting test date Apr 30th -so 4 days late for me. If you have regular 28 day cycles then you could possibly test around 27th :)

Good Luck ladies Woop!!! April already, lets get those BFP's!!!


----------



## nessaw

Have realised the test I got us not frer but a first response one step which gas only 100 miu sensitivity. Am going to try again tom if af doesn't vome with a cb.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck nessaw xx


----------



## Mama Duck

Fingers crossed neesaw :thumbup:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Well, I poas two days early (on 12dpIUI) after my first follistim/IUI and I have a faint second line! I'm trying not to get too excited in case I'm missing something and this isn't real but I have to share with someone!! So glad I have you ladies to turn to :happydance:


----------



## ariel01

Suzy_Q this is awesome news!!! 

I'm sending all the best to you and hope it's a sticky one!! :dust:


----------



## nessaw

Suzy q thats fantastic news. Congrats.

Am out af just turned up. However should be ripe for testing again around about the 29th.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Suzy q - woohoo hopefully first of many April BFP's

Sorry AF got you neesaw, wishing all the success for this month and a lovely BFP for you at the end of the month 

xx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Woohoo! That's beautiful news *SuzyQ*! Lots of sticky, healthy baby :dust: coming your way! Hope this is it FX.

:hugs: *neesaw*, dang witch.


----------



## NandO1

aww nessaw sorry af got you but woohoo for another april testing date. Put you down for the 29th.

Suzy_Q cant wait for your update, looking forward to seeing a pic of two beautiful pink lines tomoz.

Larkspur have put you down for the 29th but if you want me to change it let me know.
Afm nothing of note, 6dpo today but tested bfn, no real surprise, i was just practising my testing skills!


----------



## NandO1

SweetPotatoPi that chart is looking awesome have you not tested yet?????


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, congrats Suzy!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

So sorry, Ness. I hate her. Pants. Pants! PANTS!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

NandO1 said:


> SweetPotatoPi that chart is looking awesome have you not tested yet?????

Tested what I thought was 12DPO and BFN. Tested today at what appeared to be 14DPO and BFN. Playing with FF and switching to FAM (I paper/pencil chart too, which I prefer) and FF gives me dotted CH's at CD16 which doesn't line up with my secondary signs. Ugh! So now I have no idea WTF is going on. When i changed my settings to FAM, FF pushed AF's arrival back to Friday. On Advanced it would have been today. I...am...pissed :dohh: .

CD16 would be a really late O for me. Also, I go by the FAM rules of TCOYF and CD16 doesn't seem to jive with O. Infinite ugh! I don't freaking know anymore :nope: . Waiting for The Witch (which I thought I was so sure was coming when she was supposed to when I got the BFN and was having tons of cramping; absolutely expected a temp drop the next day but nope!) or a BFP :wacko: . Emotionally exhausted though and that's the living truth :sad2: .


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck sweetpotatopi -chart does look good! :thumbup:

As for me, got my IUD out today so yay!!! :happydance::happydance:
On CD 5, so let the BD :sex: commence lol

Got a bit of negativity from the doctor about my age :nope: but hey ho; age is JUST a number, right?? :winkwink:

Good Luck and baby dust all round :dust::dust: and no more :af: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Electricat

Could I join you for April 14th, please? :flower:


:dust: to us!


----------



## Electricat

wannabubba#4 said:


> Got a bit of negativity from the doctor about my age :nope: but hey ho; age is JUST a number, right?? :winkwink:

What? Why? Hope he/she was delicate about it at least, giving the statistics...not thumping you for ttc-ing?

:flower:


----------



## ragae32

I am CD today


----------



## ragae32

https://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## wannabubba#4

Electricat said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Got a bit of negativity from the doctor about my age :nope: but hey ho; age is JUST a number, right?? :winkwink:
> 
> What? Why? Hope he/she was delicate about it at least, giving the statistics...not thumping you for ttc-ing?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Statistics mainly but with a 'what age are you? are you crazy? ' tone lol :wacko: 

... Probably AM a bit crazy lol so that's okay haha:winkwink::winkwink:

Just felt like she was kind of saying, go in with your eyes open and if all goes pear shaped, you've only yourself to blame

Does anyone else worry about being 'blamed' for any older mum risks of pregnancy happening to them for being silly enough for ttc ???

Just to add, I am totally healthy, not overweight , not on any meds other than prenatals and had my most recent baby only 2 and a half years ago 

xx


----------



## Mama Duck

Hello ladies,hope everyone is well. I've been on holiday & got back yesterday from beautiful Devon. I was fertile/ov during it so fingers crossed for us! ​


----------



## nessaw

Welcome back mama. Hope you caught that holiday egg!


----------



## skimomma

Could you put me down for testing Apri 19th? I O'd yesterday (cd12)

My cycle length has changed since I started eating healthy and stopped eating sugar--it went from 23 to 26 dys so I've just deleted my ticker as it's all wrong. It looks like my luteal phase increased a dy from 11 to 12 dys so things are looking up. Hoping to get it up to 13 or 14dys.

I'll be making an appt with an acupuncturist, too.


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello, could I join your testing thread please? I've been ntnp for a few months after a tough year ttc-wise, but am back on the horse again! I am 3dpo and will be testing from 10dpo (yes I know it's very early but I need to see GP for advice as soon as I get a bfp due to recurrent mc).

So my test date will be Mon 15th April.

Good luck and :dust: (the sticky stuff) to all x


----------



## Electricat

Electricat said:


> Could I join you for April 14th, please? :flower:
> 
> 
> :dust: to us!

Can't see my name in list...


----------



## NandO1

Hi girls and welcome. will update list today when i get on the computer as its easier than from my phone.. sorry for the delay and best of luck to everyone. 
Afm the old hag put in an appearance yesterday so this cycle im upping my dose of co q10 and using the cbfm... hopefully thats gonna do the trick. xx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Welcome back *Mama Duck*! Hope you had a great time. FX that this is it! :dust:

Sorry she got you *NandO1*.

Welcome to those of you jumping aboard!

Nothing much going on with me. CD5 *yawn*, not that I'm missing end of the cycle crazy! :haha: Oh! *NandO1*, can you put me down for *April 30* instead of my original *April 26* date? Had some cycle nuttiness last go around so the 30th should be more accurate. Thanks so much!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry about af nando1.


----------



## NandO1

Thanks, you guys. Had been spotting since 4dpo so i kinda knew it was a dud cycle. It almost doesnt bother me that i didnt get a bfp its more the effort that we put into it! 10 days on the trot and all i get is an aversion to bd'ing!

Will update all dates later. xx


----------



## NandO1

all updated :thumbup::thumbup:

ragae32 you didnt give a test date hun.

sending this to all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry the witch got you Nand01 - :hugs: and :dust: for next month xxx


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug: Nand01,that sucks. I'm well,got a bit of an annoying cough. I'm also incredibly windy & with that comes stinkyness :haha: Super emotional too,having real trouble holding it all in. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## pbl_ge

Put me down for a bfn, please. :cry: Good luck to everyone!!!

:dust:


----------



## ariel01

So sorry pbl_ge! The :witch: got me today. 

I'm thankful I O'd this cycle and have hope for next cycle (and also FXd that it's shorter than 43 days)!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry pebs. Big hugs.xx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:hugs: I'm sorry she got you guys or is getting ready to *pbl* and *ariel* :hugs2: .


----------



## wannabubba#4

so sorry pbl and ariel :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are both okay xx


----------



## nessaw

Sorry ariel x


----------



## Mama Duck

:hug: Ariel xxx​


----------



## ariel01

Thank you all so much!!! Your support is awesome!

I'm sending tons of :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I think I have forgotten to be added... Can you add me to the 26th please?


----------



## hinkybinky

:hugs: pbl and ariel :hugs:


----------



## NandO1

Brandy will add you later hun; sorry i missed you off. xx
sorry to the ladies the old hag got. xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

How are all you wonderful ladies today?
Any more testers - especially if there are any BFP's lol???

I originally said 30th to test, but NO WAY haha, will I ever make it that length of time.

I really did not want to test until AF was actually late this time around but SS like crazy and went and bought some HPT's today lol - only cheap pound store ones but are s'posed to be sensitive to 20 mIU/ml (or whatever it is , if that is wrong lol)

Trying to hold out til Friday at least (10DPO) and then do one every few days til positive or AF lol (due Thurs 25th) 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

BFN today at 11dpo (and at 10dpo and 9dpo!). Temp remains high so will just carry on testing every day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope everyone is doing well and gets their BFP soon! **Dust to all **


----------



## NandO1

Hi everyone. Hows everyone doing?
Hinkybinky and wannabubba have you tested again? Fingers crossed for bfps!

Afm all good here. I'm cd 10 and waiting to ovulate. But that wont be at least for a week. Using cbfm for first time and disappointed to see low fertility every am which is silly as its a machine not a miracle worker! have upped my dose of co q10 lowered my dose of b6, added b12 and extra dose of folic acid. Took soy from days 2-6, along with usual grapefruit juice and green tea. Have restocked on hpts, oh and opks just incase cbfm lies to me (and vice versa). Ordered a fertility bracelet just in case the universe knows better than alternative medicine! So the moral of this long and boring story is that if i dont have a baby at the end of this i will sign myself into the local loony bin and leave my dh to deal with the (1)baby making paraphenalia that will be bursting from the rafter at this rate, and (2) the debt accrued from all the [email protected]#e ive bought. Sorry for my rambling, feeling abit gaaah! today. lol xx


----------



## hinkybinky

NandO1 said:


> Hi everyone. Hows everyone doing?
> Hinkybinky and wannabubba have you tested again? Fingers crossed for bfps!
> 
> Afm all good here. I'm cd 10 and waiting to ovulate. But that wont be at least for a week. Using cbfm for first time and disappointed to see low fertility every am which is silly as its a machine not a miracle worker! have upped my dose of co q10 lowered my dose of b6, added b12 and extra dose of folic acid. Took soy from days 2-6, along with usual grapefruit juice and green tea. Have restocked on hpts, oh and opks just incase cbfm lies to me (and vice versa). Ordered a fertility bracelet just in case the universe knows better than alternative medicine! So the moral of this long and boring story is that if i dont have a baby at the end of this i will sign myself into the local loony bin and leave my dh to deal with the (1)baby making paraphenalia that will be bursting from the rafter at this rate, and (2) the debt accrued from all the [email protected]#e ive bought. Sorry for my rambling, feeling abit gaaah! today. lol xx

Hey, yup bfn for me at 12dpo and temp dropped a bit, so I am considering myself almost certainly out this month.

I used cbfm for a while - it seems to need to learn your pattern for a month or two, work out your levels so it doesn't peak too early as it were, so you've done right to get some back-up opks! It's also worth noting the actual lines on the sticks; one line gets darker to show your LH surge, and the other one gets *lighter* to show oestrogen increasing. I still trusted my eye more than that pesky machine! 

Good luck this time xxx


----------



## NandO1

hinkybinky said:


> NandO1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Hows everyone doing?
> Hinkybinky and wannabubba have you tested again? Fingers crossed for bfps!
> 
> Afm all good here. I'm cd 10 and waiting to ovulate. But that wont be at least for a week. Using cbfm for first time and disappointed to see low fertility every am which is silly as its a machine not a miracle worker! have upped my dose of co q10 lowered my dose of b6, added b12 and extra dose of folic acid. Took soy from days 2-6, along with usual grapefruit juice and green tea. Have restocked on hpts, oh and opks just incase cbfm lies to me (and vice versa). Ordered a fertility bracelet just in case the universe knows better than alternative medicine! So the moral of this long and boring story is that if i dont have a baby at the end of this i will sign myself into the local loony bin and leave my dh to deal with the (1)baby making paraphenalia that will be bursting from the rafter at this rate, and (2) the debt accrued from all the [email protected]#e ive bought. Sorry for my rambling, feeling abit gaaah! today. lol xx
> 
> Hey, yup bfn for me at 12dpo and temp dropped a bit, so I am considering myself almost certainly out this month.
> 
> I used cbfm for a while - it seems to need to learn your pattern for a month or two, work out your levels so it doesn't peak too early as it were, so you've done right to get some back-up opks! It's also worth noting the actual lines on the sticks; one line gets darker to show your LH surge, and the other one gets *lighter* to show oestrogen increasing. I still trusted my eye more than that pesky machine!
> 
> Good luck this time xxx[/QUOT
> 
> Sorry about your bfn but you are still in there. Ive seen lots of charts with weird temps -up,down, high and low and still ended up wiyh a bfp. But i do know what you mean, you see a temp drop and it feels like its over for this month. Keeping my finger x'd for you.
> Thanks for the info re cbfm. At the mo there is one really dark line one really light line.I'm not expecting much from it this month though! I also temp but the last few cycles I've been getting pos opks, ewcm etc then no temp rise for about a week, hubby was almost crippled by our last bd marathon!Click to expand...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Aww, no worries *NandO*. The gah gets rough sometimes doesn't it :wacko: .

Hope you ladies are doing well this week! Busy, busy, busy stuff happening on our end. Whew! I'm exhausted!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

x-posted with you guys!

*hinkybinky*: Sorry you got loney-lined :hug: .

*NandO*: A lot of women have CF dry up before O, dang hormones :wacko: . Are you doing anything to increase EWCF around the few days before and when you think O will happen? EPO, PreSeed, Guaifenesin, etc. I O all over the place (lol, that's funny) and have decided to DTD EOD this go around.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Was thinking of testing on Friday because for days I just felt pregnant -headaches, metallic taste, bloated, achy legs, achy thighs, nausea, sensitive teeth ,baby dreams, increased libido lol but tbh, feel kind of symptomless today so think it was all in my head :wacko::wacko:... maybe just wait it out.
Only 8days til AF due !!

Wish I hadn't got DH hopes up now :nope::nope:

Good Luck ladies xx


----------



## Ceilani

Taking a break for April, but I wanted to stop by and wish everyone TONS of 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Fx'd this is your month!!

:hug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cant wait to see more BFPS!! Seriously a 2ww is torture... when is technology going to tell us 24 hours after Ovulation that were preggers!?


----------



## hinkybinky

I've been got by the :witch: 

Good luck to those who are still waiting to test, loads of :dust: to you xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

hinkybinky said:


> I've been got by the :witch:
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting to test, loads of :dust: to you xxx

Sorry, hope you are okay :hugs:

xx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sorry she got you *hinkybinky* :hug: .


----------



## Mama Duck

Afternoon ladies,hope you're all well & :hugs: to those that are in need of them. Today af is due but there's no major impending sign. I have absolutely no desire to test as I know af will be here by the end of the weekend if not sooner. I'm feeling ok and a little snappy.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Mama Duck!

Soooooooo, not to be a pest, but I was out of town for several days, and I wasn't able to keep up with this thread. Is the first page going to be updated? I know of at least one :bfp: and a couple of :witch:, but I don't know what else I missed. 

:flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mama Duck said:


> Afternoon ladies,hope you're all well & :hugs: to those that are in need of them. Today af is due but there's no major impending sign. I have absolutely no desire to test as I know af will be here by the end of the weekend if not sooner. I'm feeling ok and a little snappy.

Good Luck :dust::dust::dust: Really hope you get your :bfp: real soon xx


----------



## Ceilani

Good luck Mama!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nessaw

Sorry hinky.

Good luck mama.x


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:af: :dust: for you *Mama Duck*!


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out as :witch: has arrived. Gutted & devastated but clearly this isn't to be. Good luck to all those still in the running x


----------



## luckylecky

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out as :witch: has arrived. Gutted & devastated but clearly this isn't to be. Good luck to all those still in the running x

MamaD :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm sorry she got you *Mama Duck* :hugs: .


----------



## nessaw

So sorry mama.x


----------



## wannabubba#4

so sorry mamaduck xx


----------



## Mama Duck

Thanks for your kind words ladies. Dh really doesn't want to do this any more,it's me who wants to continue but if I'm honest it's not meant to be. I reluctantly made an appointment at the drs for my Depo which is scheduled for tuesday. I am just devastated that I will never hold a baby in my arms again. I'm more than happy to keep supporting you all & if it's ok I would like to still host the monthly threads. Good luck xxx

Excuse me now whilst I go & have a mahoosive strop :cry: ​


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Mama Duck said:


> Thanks for your kind words ladies. Dh really doesn't want to do this any more,it's me who wants to continue but if I'm honest it's not meant to be. I reluctantly made an appointment at the drs for my Depo which is scheduled for tuesday. I am just devastated that I will never hold a baby in my arms again. I'm more than happy to keep supporting you all & if it's ok I would like to still host the monthly threads. Good luck xxx
> 
> Excuse me now whilst I go & have a mahoosive strop :cry: ​

Oh no *Mama D*! :cry: I'm so sorry. So your DH doesn't want to NTNP or anything at all? I would be heartbroken as well :cry: . Big :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mama Duck said:


> Thanks for your kind words ladies. Dh really doesn't want to do this any more,it's me who wants to continue but if I'm honest it's not meant to be. I reluctantly made an appointment at the drs for my Depo which is scheduled for tuesday. I am just devastated that I will never hold a baby in my arms again. I'm more than happy to keep supporting you all & if it's ok I would like to still host the monthly threads. Good luck xxx
> 
> Excuse me now whilst I go & have a mahoosive strop :cry: ​

I am sure you have carefully considered the options... You cant just stop ttc'ing so hard and not use protection?


----------



## ragae32

good luck!!!https://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Mamaduck so sorry again - Could you not just ntnp and rather than depo - or has he said no more ever?? 

xx


----------



## nessaw

Mama I' m sorry that you have had to make that decision. Just a word of caution about depo (if u don't already know) it can really mess ur system up and takes quite a long time to get out of ur system when you stop. It took nearly a yr for me to get my af after only being on it for 3 shots. Wanted to make sure u knew just in case u change ur mind at any point and want to try again.
Big big hugs.x


----------



## Mama Duck

Hey ladies :flower: thanks for taking the time to reply. Well I'm still sulking & stropping but the appointment is made and there's no going back (dh is adamant that we aren't ttc anymore,breaks my heart). I had to do a hpt which I need to show the nurse tomorrow. I was hoping against hope that there would be the faintest of lines even though af is here but of course it was - :cry:

Neesaw - I've been on the depo before so I'm aware of how it can affect fertility but thanks for your kind words :thumbup: It took us 15 months to conceive our 5yo and then a further 17 month to conceive our baby which sadly ended in a mmc. I then fell pregnant again 5 months later with also resulted in another mc. I think my time has come to try and bow out gracefully although I'm doing a lot of kicking and screaming . . . ​


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Mama Duck said:


> Hey ladies :flower: thanks for taking the time to reply. Well I'm still sulking & stropping but the appointment is made and there's no going back (dh is adamant that we aren't ttc anymore,breaks my heart). I had to do a hpt which I need to show the nurse tomorrow. I was hoping against hope that there would be the faintest of lines even though af is here but of course it was - :cry:
> 
> Neesaw - I've been on the depo before so I'm aware of how it can affect fertility but thanks for your kind words :thumbup: It took us 15 months to conceive our 5yo and then a further 17 month to conceive our baby which sadly ended in a mmc. I then fell pregnant again 5 months later with also resulted in another mc. I think my time has come to try and bow out gracefully although I'm doing a lot of kicking and screaming . . . ​

:cry: I'm kicking and screaming _*for*_ you as this would just break my heart into a million jagged pieces :( . In my situation I know that something like this would permanently affect my relationship with DH and not for the better. But that's not where you guys are at I know and I wish you so much peace coming to terms with the decision that you guys have made :hugs2: .


----------



## pbl_ge

So sorry, MamaDuck. :hugs: :hugs: I think the process can be harder on our OHs than we sometimes realize. :nope: Perhaps he'll come around after a few months off?

Since I know a lot of us are already looking towards May, shall I start a May testing thread?


----------



## nessaw

Mama big huge hugs.xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am out on to next month with an IUI


----------



## nessaw

Sorry brandy.


----------



## wannabubba#4

~Brandy~ said:


> I am out on to next month with an IUI

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Aw, sorry *Brandy* :hug: .


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry, Brandy. :hugs: But are you sure? It's still early!


----------



## Ceilani

Mama I'm so sorry. Are you sure about depo? How would DH feel about ntnp? 

My heart aches for you hon.

:hug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

pbl_ge said:


> Sorry, Brandy. :hugs: But are you sure? It's still early!

Ya I am sure :( Its CD32 for me and my cycle started :cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:hugs:Sorry Brandy xxx:hugs:

I am 2 days late for AF as of today but still getting BFN so thinking definitely out and my cycles are just all over the place. I will maybe temp next month, just so that I can see I if I do actually ovulate - not even sure that I did :shrug::shrug:

Good Luck anyone else still to test in April, and see everyone else for May thread

xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

So sorry, Wanna and Brandy. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

So, I guess I'm going to start the May testing thread, since Mama won't be able to. :hugs: I've been using them for so long, but have never hosted. :dohh: Feel like it's my duty to take a turn. 

See you all in the May thread!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...esting-thread-bring-february-2014-babies.html


----------



## skimomma

bfp! 

Tested 4/19th-bfn 
4/25 & 4/26-bfp!!

This has taken *years*, but I'm so grateful.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats skimomma.x


----------



## nessaw

I got bfn yest @12dpo. I have to have the measles jab so can't ttc for four months. Will come back raring to go in the sept thread. Good luck everyone.x


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sorry I haven't been on as much. Life as been a little busy. 

Congrats on the BFP skimomma! :dance:

Sorry to all those who had AF show up.

I'm not 100% sure I'm out but pretty sure. I don't think I can post a link but I found a great site that explains almost everything about pregnancy. After reading much of the postings I realized a lot about how the female body works. I've been having bad cramps for a few days so I'm pretty sure AF will be here soon. :cry:

BFN starting at DPO10 through DPO 13. Yeah, I get a little test happy.

That's okay we'll just have to try, try again! That's actually not a bad thing.:happydance:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Nessaw, so sorry to hear that. So cliche but maybe this whole measles thing is supposed to happen and you will get your BFP in September. Who knows why things work the way they do but please don't be a stranger!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

skimomma said:


> bfp!
> 
> Tested 4/19th-bfn
> 4/25 & 4/26-bfp!!
> 
> This has taken *years*, but I'm so grateful.

Woohoo! Big, huge congratulations to you skimomma! :happydance: I hope you have a very smooth, happy, healthy pregnancy with a fat, squishy, healthy baby at the end of it all :flower: .



nessaw said:


> I got bfn yest @12dpo. I have to have the measles jab so can't ttc for four months. Will come back raring to go in the sept thread. Good luck everyone.x

Hope your jump back into TTC in September is your cycle neesaw!



gardeninggirl said:


> Sorry I haven't been on as much. Life as been a little busy.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP skimomma! :dance:
> 
> Sorry to all those who had AF show up.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I'm out but pretty sure. I don't think I can post a link but I found a great site that explains almost everything about pregnancy. After reading much of the postings I realized a lot about how the female body works. I've been having bad cramps for a few days so I'm pretty sure AF will be here soon. :cry:
> 
> BFN starting at DPO10 through DPO 13. Yeah, I get a little test happy.
> 
> That's okay we'll just have to try, try again! That's actually not a bad thing.:happydance:

Hope she doesn't get you anyway gardeningirl and if she does hopefully she has her mellow hat on!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats skimomma -woop -hope you are keeping well xx

neesaw - sorry about your measles jab break - hopefully September will be extremely good for you :) xxx

As for me CD31, still no AF - haven't tested today after ydays BFN - C'mon AF - just get here already, if you're coming lol xx

Good Luck ladies - a few more days of April left !!!


----------



## Ceilani

Good luck wannabubba!!

Nessaw - I'm sorry hun :( Have you not had the vaccine, or did you test negative on a titer?


----------



## nessaw

Ceilani I didn't have as at the time it was linked to excema which my older bro had so my mum didn't have any of us done. Have had the mumps and rubella ones.


----------



## gardeninggirl

CP dropped and is soft, and I am really tired along with cramps and lower back pain. AF hasn't started yet but I am out. :growlmad:

On to May!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Dang, sorry *gardeninggirl*. It's just the worst when you feel her right around the corner :hugs: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm supposed to test today but I just can't do it, I can't risk getting lonely-lined :nope: . As weird as it may sound I'd rather just wait for AF if she's coming. I think I'm going to move on over to the May thread once I pick a test date unless AF gets me first.


----------



## gardeninggirl

No joke sweetpotatopi. It will probably delay a few days too! I just want it to start so I get through the horrible first two days. I've started taking Apple Cider Vinegar so hopefully that will ease up the cramps if she comes next month. We'll see! :shrug:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I'm such a POAS-alholic! I don't think I could wait. I will say that your chart does look good. Are you having any AF symptoms?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

gardeninggirl said:


> No joke sweetpotatopi. It will probably delay a few days too! I just want it to start so I get through the horrible first two days. I've started taking Apple Cider Vinegar so hopefully that will ease up the cramps if she comes next month. We'll see! :shrug:

I didn't know ACV was good for cramps. Thanks for the info! I use Bragg's organic, raw ACV to make salad dressing all the time but I'm thinking I need to start taking shots of this wonderfulness :) .



gardeninggirl said:


> I'm such a POAS-alholic! I don't think I could wait. I will say that your chart does look good. Are you having any AF symptoms?

I have stopped being pulled in by the good-looking charts. All looks no substance :haha: . I've been having super wicked PMS (or something like it [-o&lt; ) for a few days now. I felt like AF was coming with each of my pregnancies so nothing but ambiguity there :shrug: .


----------



## ~Brandy~

SweetPotatoPi said:


> gardeninggirl said:
> 
> 
> No joke sweetpotatopi. It will probably delay a few days too! I just want it to start so I get through the horrible first two days. I've started taking Apple Cider Vinegar so hopefully that will ease up the cramps if she comes next month. We'll see! :shrug:
> 
> I didn't know ACV was good for cramps. Thanks for the info! I use Bragg's organic, raw ACV to make salad dressing all the time but I'm thinking I need to start taking shots of this wonderfulness :) .
> 
> 
> 
> gardeninggirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm such a POAS-alholic! I don't think I could wait. I will say that your chart does look good. Are you having any AF symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I have stopped being pulled in by the good-looking charts. All looks no substance :haha: . I've been having super wicked PMS (or something like it [-o&lt; ) for a few days now. I felt like AF was coming with each of my pregnancies so nothing but ambiguity there :shrug: .Click to expand...

That is a super nice chart though from the looks :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

AF for me today :( 
oh well CD1, onwards .... Off to May thread xxxx


----------



## gardeninggirl

> I didn't know ACV was good for cramps. Thanks for the info! I use Bragg's organic, raw ACV to make salad dressing all the time but I'm thinking I need to start taking shots of this wonderfulness .

ACV is great for mean periods! I just started drinking it again but I'm hoping it will tone them down. It is also helpful in shrinking fibroids. It removes toxins from the body and balancing out chemicals.


----------

